
IPhone 4S: What can you say to Siri? - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/10/05/iphone-4s-what-can-you-say-to-siri/
======
hugacow
"The barber shaves only those men in town who do not shave themselves. Who
shaves the barber?"

------
hugacow
"What's the weather for today?" Who is going to say all of that? That one was
just lazy. It should be just "Weather".

Also, why didn't they make you have to say "Computer" before everything? That
would have been so awesome.

